# My Grandad Was Very Good To Me



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all, thought you would like a peek at a couple of the watches my Grandfather gave me a while back. First is a gold cased "American Waltham W. Co.". It was last serviced before I had it in 1979 and has been untouched since, still works fine and looks unused.

He gave this to me in 1979, his father bought at a pawn shop in America before 1921 for $5. 0s .0p. and gave it to my Grandfather on his return from the first world war and army of occupation in Germany. At that time he earnt 9d per hour for a machine tender and board maker at Thames Board Mills in Thurrock, Essex. A fiver was a lot!

2nd is a "Bentley and Beck", never heard of them either, no idea where it came from and it has lost its second hand. Needs a key to wind it, which I have, and still ticks. Silver case and hallmarked.

I know how you lot hate pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Hemlock said:


> Hi all, thought you would like a peek at a couple of the watches my Grandfather gave me a while back. First is a gold cased "American Waltham W. Co.". It was last serviced before I had it in 1979 and has been untouched since, still works fine and looks unused.
> 
> He gave this to me in 1979, his father bought at a pawn shop in America before 1921 for $5. 0s .0p. and gave it to my Grandfather on his return from the first world war and army of occupation in Germany. At that time he earnt 9d per hour for a machine tender and board maker at Thames Board Mills in Thurrock, Essex. A fiver was a lot!
> 
> ...


Both very nice ,like to see inside mate ,more pics please :thumbup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Lovely watches. I especially like that Waltham hunter. Do you have any movement pictures?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I can get this far, how do you get to the movement?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Did it


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice :yes:


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Grandparents are always wonderful people. We get their watches, coins, stamps etc and almost everything that belong to them. :wink2:

I've got a West End's pocket watch given to me by my grandfather.

IMO These things are actually priceless.

Thank you for the pics.

Nice pocket watches..


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice waltham here some info for you it's a 14 size,11jewel,model 1884,made in 1890 and from one of the photo's looks to be lever set.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info, did wonder if the 1890 inscription was right or someone playing about in the 1920's.

No idea who H.Pinn was or why it ended up at a pawn broker.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice Waltham hunter-case watch there. Don't run it if it hasn't been serviced, it'll wear out the movement. Have it professionally cleaned, oiled and regulated if you intend to actually use it to keep time.


----------

